# [SOLVED] 5ds(r) - mov video not opening in Canon Movie Utility 1.3



## gkaefer (Aug 6, 2015)

I can open the .mov Videos without Problems with Windows media Player (win 8.1/64bit)
but...
I cant open it with Canon Movie Ultility 1.3
(I cant open it with Magix Pro X 6 - no error on Import, but Video remains black, Sound is hearable)

is there any conversion mandatory for Canon 5ds(r) Video files?

I used PAL, FHD 25.00P ALL-I
timecode record run
Canon Firmware-Ver.: 1.0.1 R

Liebe Grüße
Georg


----------



## gkaefer (Aug 23, 2015)

well simply solution... I did run my workstation with VGA built in Graphic card (ASUS Motherboard).
adding a GPU (nvidia GTX 980ti) solved the problem. 
Canon Movie Utility 1.3 now does open 5ds(r) MOV video files.
Georg


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.

Just curiosity. Which the processor model, which was unable to open files without a graphics card?


----------



## gkaefer (Aug 24, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Just curiosity. Which the processor model, which was unable to open files without a graphics card?



Asus Workstation Motherboard equiped with one Intel Xeon E5-2680v2 and 128GB RAM.
http://www.asus.com/de/Commericial-Servers-Workstations/Z9PED16/

Georg


----------

